# Steam Generator - Any Knowledge?



## AlterCow

Hey folks-

I live on an acre of land, on a foothill in the Rockies, among the pines. About a 1000' down the hill in the mountain valley are cattle and sheep ranches.

I have been thinking about an alternative source of electricity for my property for when the grid goes out. For the past 3 years there have been significant snows that have downed power lines and I have gone without for up to a week. Since I do not currently have a wood burning stove heat has been an issue.

I have been considering solar, but to generate a significant amount of Kw's I would need a sizable investment. So I have pondered a steam driven electric generator to utilize the fallen trees on the mountain and possibley dung from the valley.

I have been using this site as a reference to possible setups (whether I bought their product or not).

Mike Brown Steam Engines and Alternative Energy Products

I am curious what the rest of you preppers thought about this?


----------



## SurvivalNut

I bought some plans for a homemade generator. It looks like an easy and fun job. I can't post it here, but if you PM me with your mailing address I will send you a copy

EDIT:
They are not his plans mentioned above, the ones I have are ones that someone copied from a 70's magazine and is now selling them. They are a poor copy, good enough to work from but not clear enough to scan and email.


----------



## allen_idaho

I've got a 5-page pdf document from Popular Mechanics 1963 which has plans for a single piston steam engine if anybody wants it. Just let me know and I'll pass it along. It's 6.68mb so I can't just attach it on the forum.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

allen_idaho said:


> I've got a 5-page pdf document from Popular Mechanics 1963 which has plans for a single piston steam engine if anybody wants it. Just let me know and I'll pass it along. It's 6.68mb so I can't just attach it on the forum.


I'd love to have a copy of those plans. My email address is:

mo70lightwt _at_ yahoo.com


----------



## allen_idaho

I just emailed you a copy. Hope you like it.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

allen_idaho said:


> I just emailed you a copy. Hope you like it.


Got it. Thanks


----------



## wyo123

Please send me the engine plans also,
wyobmf _at_ yahoo.com

As far as the generator goes, Permant magnet generators are easy to build.
Check out Hugh Piggot axial flux plans.


----------



## laylow

mosquitomountainman said:


> I'd love to have a copy of those plans. My email address is:
> 
> mo70lightwt _at_ yahoo.com


I'd like it as well. I'm kj6dms _at_ gmail.com


----------



## NCBrew

*Copy of plans*



allen_idaho said:


> I've got a 5-page pdf document from Popular Mechanics 1963 which has plans for a single piston steam engine if anybody wants it. Just let me know and I'll pass it along. It's 6.68mb so I can't just attach it on the forum.


I would love to have a copy of the steam engine plans. Either e-mail at dadinnc _at_ gmail.com or I can provide an address if you would rather mail them.

NCBrew


----------



## mrghostwalker

OK- I'll bite. I like the idea of steam power. I would appreciate a copy of any plans that might be available.
Thanks-

mrghostwalker _at_ yahoo.com


----------



## NCBrew

*Steam Engine plans*



mosquitomountainman said:


> Got it. Thanks


Could you send me a copy of the plans
dadinnc _at_ gmail.com
Thanks:beercheer:


----------



## LincTex

*The boiler is the tough part...*

Hello Gents,

Getting a workable steam engine is one thing, but having boiler that is in good condition, built well and efficient (uses wood well) is really tough.

Dan on the ' otherpower ' website found one from the early 1900's for his steam engine. Small-size boilers are tough to find.

So.... build one, right? I wouldn't attempt it, unless you have a LOT of knowledge and experience with boilers. They really are a bomb waiting to go off. Do NOT try converting an old water heater tank. They are not built NEARLY heavy enough. I have seen first hand the amazing destructive powers of an old water heater exploding, and it is incredible.

...and that wasn't even a "steam boiler"!!

So, when you fellas start experimenting with steam power - - - be very, very, very, very, very, careful. Is doesn't play well with those who are not experienced, and the "learning curve" can vbe very short and very unforgiving.


----------



## HELIXX

LincTex said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Getting a workable steam engine is one thing, but having boiler that is in good condition, built well and efficient (uses wood well) is really tough.
> 
> Dan on the ' otherpower ' website found one from the early 1900's for his steam engine. Small-size boilers are tough to find.
> 
> So.... build one, right? I wouldn't attempt it, unless you have a LOT of knowledge and experience with boilers. They really are a bomb waiting to go off. Do NOT try converting an old water heater tank. They are not built NEARLY heavy enough. I have seen first hand the amazing destructive powers of an old water heater exploding, and it is incredible.
> 
> ...and that wasn't even a "steam boiler"!!
> 
> So, when you fellas start experimenting with steam power - - - be very, very, very, very, very, careful. Is doesn't play well with those who are not experienced, and the "learning curve" can vbe very short and very unforgiving.


Well said Link Tex. :2thumb: The reason we abandoned steam was the accumulation of mineral deposits in the boiler and transfer tubing. The Oregon Steam Donkey's they used for logging were plague with this problem.


----------



## NCBrew

*Steam Engine---not*

I am abandoning the steam engine thought and am going to try making a burnable fuel from burning wood in the absence of air and putting that into a regular gas engine. I saw this done on "The Colony".

Also not as much danger as a steam boiler. It will also produce "Charcoal".

NCBrew


----------



## Centraltn

I'd like the steam engine plan as well. My brother in law lives here also and is an engineer, think it'd be very interesting for him. Maybe he can build us all a safe one. [email protected]. Thankyou


----------



## chancemft

allen_idaho said:


> I've got a 5-page pdf document from Popular Mechanics 1963 which has plans for a single piston steam engine if anybody wants it. Just let me know and I'll pass it along. It's 6.68mb so I can't just attach it on the forum.


would love to get a copy of that please, [email protected]


----------



## BasecampUSA

Well well LincTex... finally somebody that jumped in with real sense of the situation!

In 1978 I bought a 100-year-old 5 hp steam engine, the kind you hooked up to a grain thresher with a long wide leather drive belt. I cleaned it up and mounted it on a steel frame with wheels.

A version of this steam engine:

















The next problem was finding the right steam boiler for it. I finally found a 50 hp vertical fire-tube boiler in a shed next to a building that was once an old laundry, they used it for heating water and steam for the big mangels. HEAVY! It was 30" in diameter and stood 6 feet high, with a cast-iron base and firebox. After wrestling it home on a flatbed dump and getting it on a fire-brick subbase, I piped it up to the steam engine and invited several friends over on a Saturday morning for the start up.

A bit smaller than this boiler:









We loaded up the firebox with split wood and kindling and had a rip-roarin' fire goin' in it, -the flames and sparks billowing up through the funnel on top 30 feet into the sky. Slowly but surely the monstrosity came up to steam, the pressure guage slowly rose to 75 psi, and I opened the throttle valve. The piston began to move and the big flywheel on the steam engine began to turn slowly and pick up speed, spitting steam and water condensate.

I couldn't believe how much wood it took to get to that point - I could have heated the house for a week! *It took one and a quarter hours to build a head of steam* enough to start. I watched the sight-glass on the side of the boiler to make sure it was keeping filled just to the right level with water by the electric pump that had to pump 150 psi to overcome any pressure up to that point. Lots of beer and patience ruled that day.

At 90 psi, the 'ol gal was chugging away: see-hawhh-see-hawhh-see-hawhh... the big flywheel spinnn' about 120 rpm. Everybody was psyched, were were all buzzin!

*THEN it happened*! - a fire tube ruptured (inside) with a huge terrible *hissssss*, steam, ash, water and smoke exploded from the firebox door and up the smokestack and billowed 100 feet to highest heaven.

*The 12 of us who were there watching scattered like a bunch of rats in every direction, I think half of us p*ssed our pants* :2thumb: _It was hilarious... _-we still laugh about 'ol Basey's steam engine to this day. 

_I knew I was taking a chance with the old boiler. I inspected the shell and saw it was OK, but I knew that the firetubes were a bit old, 3 out of the 24 of them were already plugged and welded shut._

I am a mechanical engineer. I grew up in Colorado and my best friend's dad was a locomotive engineer on the D&RGW RR. Two or three times a year they would fire-up and take the one old steam locomotive left in the fleet for a spin. I was always there at 4 o'clock in the morning heatin' her up with coal for the 9 o'clock run, takes a long time. - Memorable experiences 

It ain't easy! 

*I prefer these for generating power from diesel fuel or McD's french-fry oil (got 2 of them)* 






========================



LincTex said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Getting a workable steam engine is one thing, but having boiler that is in good condition, built well and efficient (uses wood well) is really tough.
> 
> Dan on the ' otherpower ' website found one from the early 1900's for his steam engine. Small-size boilers are tough to find.
> 
> So.... build one, right? I wouldn't attempt it, unless you have a LOT of knowledge and experience with boilers. They really are a bomb waiting to go off. Do NOT try converting an old water heater tank. They are not built NEARLY heavy enough. I have seen first hand the amazing destructive powers of an old water heater exploding, and it is incredible.
> 
> ...and that wasn't even a "steam boiler"!!
> 
> So, when you fellas start experimenting with steam power - - - be very, very, very, very, very, careful. Is doesn't play well with those who are not experienced, and the "learning curve" can vbe very short and very unforgiving.


----------



## BasecampUSA

While we are at it, let's look a a couple... ENJOY!

I think this is about 25 hp...






The real action starts at about 4 1/2 minutes into the video - good music by Johnny Cash to boot :





You found a lot of these "donkeys" on ships up to World War-II pulling up anchors and powering bilge pumps...





I helped drive one of these steam tractors in a parade when I was 10:















Steam powered saw mill...





This is as far as I want to go with steam anymore (too much work)  :





*I love steam...*


----------



## LincTex

BasecampUSA said:


> *I prefer these for generating power from diesel fuel or McD's french-fry oil (got 2 of them)*
> 
> YouTube - China_BHKW


That one looks like the S195 style engine. I have a Chang Chai ZS1110 (18HP) that I really, really like. I bought it for a song along with the little Chinese tractor is was shipped with!









I am mounting a generator head on the front so I can drive to where I want power.


----------



## The_Blob

I was pretty young when I saw it happen, but this year is the 10 year anniversary of a stean tractor explosion at the medina county fairgrounds that killed 4 people... 

... on a weird side note, we had a fundraising brunch event for the victims' families that we couldn't at-the-time figure out why nobody was attending... the date was 9-11-2001 

there's absolutely no logic to it, but it reinforced the whole "steam=bad" philosophy in my head :surrender:


----------



## BasecampUSA

LincTex said:


> That one looks like the S195 style engine. I have a Chang Chai ZS1110 (18HP) that I really, really like. I bought it for a song along with the little Chinese tractor is was shipped with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mounting a generator head on the front so I can drive to where I want power.


Wow... Nice!

You can till a whole big garden with one of those on a pint of diesel fuel!

I had one of the engines in my old sailboat for 20 years, took less than a quart of diesel to cross over the 22 mile wide bay !!

What do they cost?

==================

@ blob... that's why I called it quits. It was either that or else invest in a new "certified" boiler $10,000 to $12,000 !


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> That one looks like the S195 style engine. I have a Chang Chai ZS1110 (18HP) that I really, really like. I bought it for a song along with the little Chinese tractor is was shipped with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mounting a generator head on the front so I can drive to where I want power.


Like Basey said how about more info on the little tractor??


----------



## LincTex

That isn't exactly the same as mine, but pretty similar. I went googling for an actual picture to use but found none.

I bought mine from a guy East of Dallas (Caddo Mills). There was a dude somewhere in the area importing them for a while, but I don't know if they just weren't selling well or what, but he quit dealing them. Mine is from 2001.

It is near new, and came with some property a guy bought. He couldn't get it started, so he listed it on craigslist as a non-runner. He should have done his homework... *after* we settled on a price, I bled the air out of the injector line and drove it onto the trailer!

I filled it with diesel that day - almost two years ago. I haven't filled it since. I use it for about a half hour every couple months. It has a lot of pulling power for what it is. The 3-pt hitch is dodgy, but it has two good things going for it: it is heavy, and it has TORQUE. It's only a little bigger than the largest "garden tractors" Sears sells. Almost the same size as the largest "Power King" garden tractors from way back.

I reworded my search and found better pics. Specs say it's around 1000 KG, which is close to 2200 lbs.

This picture is almost identical to mine, some small changes but very close









Here is the much more "modern" version.... at least you can see the flywheel and belt drive in this picture. The clutch is under your right foot. The belts are always in motion.


----------



## BasecampUSA

I know they look a bit odd, but don't sell them short!

Those engines are virtually indestructable and cost peanuts to overhaul if you need to.

Easiest rebuild job I ever did on an engine... nothing fancy - a kid can do it, just rugged and cheap... so I got 2 rebuild kits as a prep-step - they'll outlast me!

- Basey


----------



## LincTex

BasecampUSA said:


> Easiest rebuild job I ever did on an engine...... so I got 2 rebuild kits as a prep-step


I don't have that luxury - the Chinese engines come with spare parts when brand new, but mine wasn't when I bought it.

No one in North America is carrying parts for my engine, and having parts shipped from China is costly. I wish I could buy a "Master Rebuild Kit" like the one from Central Maine Diesel for Indian-made Listeroids.


----------



## BasecampUSA

No problem... parts here:

Untitled Document

...use this page to jump to other models because the "Home" index page doesn't work... dead end!

You could call them too, they can order from China.


----------



## Numpty

*The Stirling Engine*

Take a look at the stirling (sterling?) engine, a small amount of heat gets the thing going, they're selling working models of them now at hobby shops.
I saw an old original one once at a cattle ranch, it was about 7 feet tall.


----------



## svenhammermon

*plans*

Would you still have those plans you referred to from a few years ago?...I would love to get my hands on them.

Thanks,


----------



## LincTex

I finally found a good source of parts and will be ordering a parts kit from "SW Lee" soon.... though I may never need it. The little tractor is one of the best buys I have ever done. I fill it with fuel once every two years. It will cultivate an entire acre on less than a quart of fuel. If I can keep it running (they are so simple to work on) I would be able to produce food for a decade on just one 55 gallon drum of diesel.

I also have an older lime green Yanmar YM2000 from the 70's that needs to be reassembled. It should also be very fuel miserly.


----------



## Mustang420

I would love a copy of that too, my email is [email protected] that sounds very interesting.


----------

